# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Artigo sobre anémonas...

## Bernardo Gordo

Boas...
Não resisto a deixar aqui este artigo que vi enquanto pesquisava pela alimentação de anemonas e assim..Eu li-o do rincipio ao fim...perdi 15 minutos...E digo-vos que vale a pena!!!

O link do site é este:
http://www.aqua.brz.net/rep/marinho94.htm




> Anêmonas e palhaços
> 
> Muitos aquários são montados com o intuito de manter anêmonas e peixes palhaço. A justificativa é simples; um dos relacionamentos mais interessantes da Natureza pode ser replicado em nossos tanques com relativa facilidade. A visão de um ou mais palhacinhos vivendo com uma anêmona é intrigante e magnética aos olhos. Abaixo, veremos as necessidades desses animais, maneiras de mantê-los e algo de seu comportamento.
> 
> Anêmonas
> 
> O que são ?
> 
> Anêmonas, por difícil que possa ser acreditar, são aparentadas aos corais duros. Constituídas de um corpo mole e pegajoso, podem se parecer com corais moles, mas têm pouco ou quase nada a ver com eles. Pertencem ao filo Cnidaria (Celenterata) e produzem nematocistos (estruturas urticantes), daí sua classificação nesse filo. Possuem uma única cavidade corporal, que lhes serve ao mesmo tempo de boca, ânus, pulmão, estômago, intestino e sistema circulatório. Existe apenas uma única abertura nessa cavidade, comumente chamada de boca, por onde passam a comida, os dejetos, a água e os gametas que produz. A boca é cercada de tentáculos de formato filamentar, tipicamente carregados de nematocistos. Essas estruturas servem primordialmente para a captura de presas com que se alimenta. Sua defesa também conta principalmente com eles. Toda anêmona possui um pé que lhe permite se mover e fixar ao substrato escolhido. Sue estrutura geralmente opõe o pé à boca, de forma que esta sempre está voltada para a corrente de água a fim de possibilitar captura de alimento. As dez anêmonas que farão parte deste artigo são justamente as que abrigam peixes palhaço, e curiosamente são bem pouco aparentadas entre si. Existem três famílias que possuem anêmonas simbiontes de palhaços; Entacmea e Macrodactyla fazem parte da maior delas, a Actiniidae. Stichodactylidae abriga Heteractis e Stichodactyla, e finalmenteThalassinthidae abriga Cryptodendrum. Como e porquê gêneros tão diferentes abrigam palhaços permanece um mistério. Provavelmente, ocorreu uma adaptação entre esses animais de maneira que ambos se ajudam mutuamente na defesa contra predadores; a mesma solução biológica encontrada por todos não passa de coincidência. A razão de nem todas as espécies de anêmonas abrigarem palhaços na Natureza é um mistério. Por outro lado, observamos que palhaços sem sua anêmona "natural" em aquários adotam muitos tipos de animais como "lar", inclusive anêmonas Condylactus e corais duros ou moles. O palhaço parece ter uma atração natural por se abrigar entre tentáculos de invertebrados, pois mesmo peixes criados em cativeiro, sem nunca ter tido contato com anêmonas, adotam esse comportamento.
> ...



LEIAM PORQUE VALE MESMO A PENA!!!...
PS:O texto não é meu!!!!Encontrei o site e espero que isto nao seja plagio porque até pus o link e o texto em citação!
Grande Abraço

Bernardo Gordo

----------


## Eduardo Mata

bom artigo,muito completo... :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Sim senhor, bom artigo. Quanto à questão do plágio, melhor que ninguém para te responder a essa questão que o João M Monteiro... No entanto, acho que posso dizer para estares descansado, pois só seria plágio se dissesses que tinhas sido tu a fazer o artigo, ora não foi o caso! Mas seja como for (e não falando por ele) a minha opinião, é de que se o João M Monteiro ler este post, terá gosto em responder!  :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

REEFFORUM tem relações de estreita amizade com o autor do texto transcrito.

Tenho a autorização de publicação de todos os textos do Ricardo Miozzo no nosso forum.

Tal como o Bernardo fez (e muito bem) deve-se sempre referir a fonte e dar os créditos ao autor.

----------


## Micael Alves

boas 
se tudo o que está escrito for verdade é excelente dá para ter uma ideia de que anémona comprar
já agora e aproveitando este post para occelaris que anemonas é que o pessoal tem aquerido?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Anêmonas superalimentadas podem apodrecer e morrer, pois são incapazes de digerir muita comida de uma vez só.


Embora concordo que se alimentamos com muita frequencia pode levar a morte da Anemona nao concordo que sao incapazes de digerir muito duma so vez. A minha Haddoni comeu o meu Xanthichthys auromarginatus com quase 13 centimetros ! Tudo depende da Sp. da Anemona e o seu tamanho.

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

E a minha comeu 1 Scopas, 2 Chromi Viridis, 1 Hepatus, 1 tridana Máxima e 2 Nemateleotris magnifica.
É de salintar que comia a cada 4 dias. Pedaços de salmão (tudo o resto, tirando os peixes do aqua, ela rejeitava).

Tudo o que ela não gostava, simplesmente "cuspia".
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> E a minha comeu 1 Scopas, 2 Chromi Viridis, 1 Hepatus, 1 tridana Máxima e 2 Nemateleotris magnifica.
> É de salintar que comia a cada 4 dias. Pedaços de salmão (tudo o resto, tirando os peixes do aqua, ela rejeitava).
> 
> Tudo o que ela não gostava, simplesmente "cuspia".
> Abraço
> Gustavo


Wow qual era seu tamanho ? Que apetite feroz tem esta Anemona ! A minha queria devorar minha mao quando a removi do aqua  :yb624:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Toda aberta, 25 cm.
Quando a retirei do aqua, tive que desfazer metade do "layout" do aqua. Ela aparecia numa abertura que criei para ela e o seu pé estava a meio do aqua colado ao fundo do vidro...
Mas, digo-te Roberto, tive muita pena de me desfzer dela e acho que por mais peixes ela comesse, se não fosse a falta de espaço, (concorria directamente com os corais) tinha ficado com ela.
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## João Castelo

Hé cerca de um mes tive um episodio com a minha Haddoni que andava estranha e desapareceu por baixo de uma rocha. 

Retirei-a e coloquei-a no centro do aqua para procurar novo sitio. 

Escolheu ficar na areia mas quase entalada entre duas rochas. 

Parte significativa ( metade 9 não apanha muita luz. 

Até hoje nunca comeu nada, nem salmão, nem camarão nem lula. 

A metade que está mais " solta " ou seja virada para o centro do aqua está num verde bonito. 

A outra metade, aque apanha pouca luz e está quase entalada nas rochas está descolorida , parece um gel .está rugosa.

Qual a vossa opinião ?

um abraço,

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Tenho uma Entacmaea quadricolor com cerca de 25/30 cms, quando entrou no meu aqua à cerca de 6 meses estava com metade do tamanho, alimento-a com bocadinhos de camarão (do tamanho de uma falange do dedo mindinho)... no entanto nunca me comeu nenhum outro habitante!!!  :yb668:   :yb668: 




> ...
>  A minha queria devorar minha mao quando a removi do aqua


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Qual a vossa opinião ?


A minha opinião e que vai-se definhando ate morrer. Conforme as experiencias mostrem a Haddoni tem tremendo apetito ! O facto dela nao estar a comer e nao ter luz sufeciente na minha opiniao vai levar ao seu fim em poucos meses.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas....

Hoje, acordei com a minha mulher a dizer que tinha o aqua todo branco! Saltei da cama a correr e fui de imediato ver o que se passava, reparei que a minha quadricolor deitava um muco branco e ao mesmo tempo um jacto um pouco mais diluído!

A água está tipo leite e o escumador, a retirar toda a substância que dá a coloração, que nem um doido!

Não entrei em pânico, pois não é meu hábito (mas a situação a isso se proporcionava), olhei para todos os corais todos normais e abertos (as actínicas ainda estavam ligadas)... 

A minha suspeita vai para uma tentativa de reprodução, no entanto e como nunca me aconteceu, pergunto se já aconteceu o mesmo a alguém?

De qualquer forma e pelo sim, pelo não, coloquei carvão e vou fazer uma TPA de 15% e logo vejo... se tenho de fazer uma maior!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Mais uma vez, boas, amigos... ola) 

Bem como o post que fiz, dava conta de uma situação nada comum no meu aqua, venho agora fazer o report do que acho que se passou!

Após ter dado conta do aqua, com a água tipo cal e a anémona a deitar um muco e um liquido (em jacto) branco... E não sabendo se era tóxico para os outros organismos se não, coloquei desde logo carvão activado e resolvi fazer uma TPA de 25% e não 15% como inicialmente programei! Como não estava a contar com esta situação, não tinha água com sal sintético suficiente, pelo que resolvi, arriscar e fui apanhar água natural (espero não me arrepender)!

Após o escumador tirar porcaria que nem um doido e eu ter feito a TPA, este continua a retirar porcaria, mas em muito menor quantidade, uma vez que a água já se encontra quase cristalina! 

No entanto, passei o dia todo na expectativa de ver o que se desenrolava... para meu espanto e estranheza, encontrei uma anémona (+- 1, 2 mm) junto ao vidro da frente... como tal depreendo que a minha inicial aposta, estava correcta, apenas estranhando o facto, que se se estava a dar a reprodução, como é que aparece uma anémona já feita com 1 ou 2mm? No entanto ela está lá! E só não ponho fotos, pois tenho como máquina um telemóvel, que como devem calcular, qualidade... Zero!

De qualquer forma vou fazendo o update da questão! 

Já agora obrigado, João Fernando Castelo, atitude 5 estrelas!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tens um quadricolor ? Se for elas podem-se reproduzir por dividir-se. Quando isso acontece e indicacao que esta debaixo de stress, isto nao costuma acontecer no mar mas sim em captividade.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Tens um quadricolor ? Se for elas podem-se reproduzir por dividir-se. Quando isso acontece e indicacao que esta debaixo de stress, isto nao costuma acontecer no mar mas sim em captividade.


Boas...

Roberto, a reprodução não foi assexuada mas sim sexual... por isso a tua sugestão, não se enquadra no caso...  :Wink:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas...
> 
> Roberto, a reprodução não foi assexuada mas sim sexual... por isso a tua sugestão, não se enquadra no caso...


Quantas Entacmaeas quadricolor tens no teu aqua ? Eu nao conheco nenhum caso de reproducao sexual em captividade e duvido que foi isso que aconteceu, mas sim asexual.




> Bulb anemones reproduce by spawning or releasing eggs and sperm into the ocean at the same time. Females can produce up to millions of eggs per each spawn. *Fertilization or the joining of egg and sperm to form a tiny anemone is most likely to occur if a large number of anemones are attached in the same area and spawn at the same time*. The larvae travel into the epipelagic zone or the zone in the open ocean near the surface. When the bulb anemones grow large enough, they will drop down and attach to a reef.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... Roberto, ola) 

De qualquer forma obrigado por responderes! No entanto foi o que aconteceu, pois como explicas a descrição que fiz (e não foi uma percipitação de cálcio, como poderia ter sido) ?  

Mas respondendo à tua pergunta tenho uma e infelizmente nenhuma máquina fotográfica! Mas o que é certo é que fiquei com o aqua cheio de uma "substância" branca tanto mucosa como líquida e tive de fazer uma TPA de 25% para minimizar a "coisa". 

No caso apenas posso garantir que o muco e o líquido saiam de certeza absoluta da anémona! Pois vi, pensei que fosse ela se estivesse a desfazer fui para a retirar e ela começou a deitar em jacto, ao que reparei que não se estava a desfazer e deixei ficar! De qualquer forma a reprodução assexual é por fracção do animal e nunca da forma como descrevi. E já agora "  most likely to occur if a large number of anemone" quer dizer, "muito provavelmente acontece, se um grande número de anémonas", agora não quer dizer não acontece, só com uma... pois se dissesse estava mal, pois a minha estava que nem doida a deitar um jacto!  :Wink:  

Mas enfim... Seja como for, mais uma vez obrigado pelo teu esclarecimento e pesquisa!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> *No entanto foi o que aconteceu, pois como explicas a descrição que fiz (e não foi uma percipitação de cálcio, como poderia ter sido) ?*


ola) José !

Eu nao digo que a tua Entacmaea nao lancou gâmeta mas ou foi uma ou outra nao os dois por isso continue a dizer que ouve reproducao asexual.

Abraco 
Roberto

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Roberto... ola) 

Ok... Vamos ver então o desenrolar... 

E quanto ao stress, acho pouco provável, uma vez que está no sítio onde sempre esteve, os parâmetros da água, não foram alterados, os habitantes (peixes) não foram alterados, a luz idem e desde que chegou cresceu para o dobro e aparentemente não tem nenhum factor que incuta ou sinal de stress!

De qualquer forma, Roberto agradeço novamente a tua preciosa ajuda!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas, Roberto... ola) 
> 
> E quanto ao stress, acho pouco provável, uma vez que está no sítio onde sempre esteve, os parâmetros da água, não foram alterados, os habitantes (peixes) não foram alterados, a luz idem e desde que chegou cresceu para o dobro e aparentemente não tem nenhum factor que incuta ou sinal de stress!



Quantas vezes alimentas a Anemona por semana ? O que das a ela ? Que tipo de luz usas no aqua ?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Quantas vezes alimentas a Anemona por semana ? O que das a ela ? Que tipo de luz usas no aqua ?


Alimento a anémona de 15 em 15 dias com um bocadinho de camarão  (+- 1 cm2), pouco, uma vez que excesso de comida poderia prejudicá-la. A luz 1x HQI 150 W + 1 actinica 30w + 1 daylight 30w.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Alimento a anémona de 15 em 15 dias com um bocadinho de camarão  (+- 1 cm2), pouco, uma vez que excesso de comida poderia prejudicá-la. A luz 1x HQI 150 W + 1 actinica 30w + 1 daylight 30w.


Muitas vezes quando alimentamos frequentemente Anemonas como as Entacmaeas quadricolor pode causar stress e levar a sua divisao. Eu parei de alimentar as minhas exactamente por causa disso. Ademais TPA grandes ou sucessivas pode levar a sua divisao porque as Anemonas sao "osmoconformers" que quer dizer que regula a salinidade para que esteja exactamente como a agua a sua volta, se muda repentinamente pode levar a stress e divisao.

----------


## Rui Damião

Olá eu tenho uma Entacmaea quadricolor e pelo que percebi algum dia posso chegar ao  aqua e ver 2 e isso

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá eu tenho uma Entacmaea quadricolor e pelo que percebi algum dia posso chegar ao  aqua e ver 2 e isso


Sim duas ou mais. Isto so acontece com a Entacmea e a Magnifica.

----------


## Rui Damião

> Sim duas ou mais. Isto so acontece com a Entacmea e a Magnifica.


Se isso acontecer nao e preocupante pois nao?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

No caso da Entacmea como e uma das mais resistentes nao me preocuparia mas no caso da Magnifica costuma levar a sua morte pois e uma das mais dificies de ter sucesso em captividade.

----------


## Rui Damião

> No caso da Entacmea como e uma das mais resistentes nao me preocuparia mas no caso da Magnifica costuma levar a sua morte pois e uma das mais dificies de ter sucesso em captividade.


ok  :SbOk:

----------

